# Wasnt specified by lfs



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, when i got these at the local fish store they were just labled as "Baby Piranha". Im new to piranhas too, so i kind of wanna know what paticular species these are incase they need specific care. If you need a closer pic, just say so and ill try, but its a pretty old camera : (
(classic smileys > animated smileys)









hes only about an inch and a half or so long if that helps


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

looks like a red bellied piranha to me.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yep just a regular rbp :nod:


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

all right, thanks you two : )


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yes regular RBP, welcome to the site aswell.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Pygocentrus Nattereri


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

juvenile Pyogentrus nattereri.


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

welcome! and yes its a rbp like the guys above told you lol


----------

